# [ 2018 ] Anyone have much success selling their South Africa unit?



## chazpbg (Mar 4, 2018)

I suspect I could do a deedback (I did it with another South Africa unit). But I'm kinda wondering if there is enough of a market that it's worth a try... It's a 3BR unit at a decent (silver) resort -- Falcon Glen. Just curious what experience folks have had selling SA...


----------



## mav (Mar 8, 2018)

chazpbg said:


> I suspect I could do a deedback (I did it with another South Africa unit). But I'm kinda wondering if there is enough of a market that it's worth a try... It's a 3BR unit at a decent (silver) resort -- Falcon Glen. Just curious what experience folks have had selling SA...



  Sorry, I can't help you. I have 3 weeks at Sudwala, no intention of selling, aprox $250 per week a year main. fee and get 23 TPU's per unit. These  were a BARGAIN price years ago and the buy that just keeps on giving. I have no idea what resort u own at, but maybe weighing what the return is for u, it just may be a keeper.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 8, 2018)

mav said:


> Sorry, I can't help you. I have 3 weeks at Sudwala, no intention of selling, aprox $250 per week a year main. fee and get 23 TPU's per unit. These  were a BARGAIN price years ago and the buy that just keeps on giving. I have no idea what resort u own at, but maybe weighing what the return is for u, it just may be a keeper.


Wow - wish I'd kept mine, in that case!


----------



## silentg (Mar 8, 2018)

We sent our deed back to Dikhololo a few years ago. We had all the original documents and they took it back without a problem. We felt we got our monies worth and have other timeshares that we still use.


----------



## mav (Mar 9, 2018)

Laurie said:


> Wow - wish I'd kept mine, in that case!



   I actually had a brain outage for a moment. I have 4 weeks at Sudwala. Those and my 3 summer weeks in England will be the last units I shed myself of if my daughter doesn't want them.  I have mentioned to her that these are keepers.
  Over the years I have sold some weeks  and given away a few.  The others I  have,  I will give away the rest over the next few years. We are mostly in hotels now and I actually enjoy that more. Just at a different stage in life.
    At one time we had a timeshare in Austria, but it  actually went belly up. That was our extreme favorite, could have lived there.  It was a sad and stressful situation.


----------



## decolady424 (Jun 5, 2018)

mav said:


> Sorry, I can't help you. I have 3 weeks at Sudwala, no intention of selling, aprox $250 per week a year main. fee and get 23 TPU's per unit. These  were a BARGAIN price years ago and the buy that just keeps on giving. I have no idea what resort u own at, but maybe weighing what the return is for u, it just may be a keeper.


How do you get 23?? I only get 13-14.


----------



## mav (Jun 27, 2018)

I own weeks 51 and 52. VERY happy with them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 27, 2018)

We had no luck in trying to sell Lowveld Lodge -- hardly any surprise there in view of its self-conversion to a non-timeshare resort (worthless for RCI trades into USA timeshares). 

After seeing the light, we just abandoned our 2BR Lowveld Lodge unit -- no payments, no communications (either way), no nothing.  

That was 4-5 years ago.  Surely by now our interest in the place is officially forfeit & our former ownership has been taken over via administrative or judicial process.  Regardless, we are completely out of touch with Lowveld Lodge after 4+ years of not paying another cent in levies & fees.  

At $750 to buy the unit (closing costs + 6 years of paid-ahead RCI membership included), we figured we would break even if we got 3 nice timeshare exchanges out of it.  Anything more would be gravy.  That's about the way it shook out.

Was nice while it lasted. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Jun 28, 2018)

Alan, we are in the same boat. We haven’t paid, communicated, nada, since Bullfrog did his nasty deed. We loved owning there and got so many fantastic exchanges.

Dori


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 19, 2019)

I wish at the time I would have gotten about 4 sudwala units in 2003 or 4 to get the 10 yr RCI memberships with each unit for something like 80 bucks US.. The unit I got in 03 -04 was $600 US with 10 yr RCI..  I remember reading where some had gotten 3-5 unit for the RCI part... most have probably just quit paying on them by now as the TPU's drop so low.


----------



## mav (Feb 16, 2021)

I have 3  Christmas and a summer week at Sudwala, still the same trading power, thank heavens, and I did get mine years ago when they came with 10 years RCI membership. Covered till I'm dead , then the kids can have the RCI membership. And it's 5 weeks we have at the England timeshare. I have told the kids, never give away or sell them, worth their weight in gold for trading, beauty, property itself, very easy maintenance fee, trading power is fantastic!


----------



## scoutings (Sep 12, 2021)

mav said:


> I have 3  Christmas and a summer week at Sudwala, still the same trading power, thank heavens, and I did get mine years ago when they came with 10 years RCI membership. Covered till I'm dead , then the kids can have the RCI membership. And it's 5 weeks we have at the England timeshare. I have told the kids, never give away or sell them, worth their weight in gold for trading, beauty, property itself, very easy maintenance fee, trading power is fantastic!


How does one find/buy a week at Sudwala?

What are other great (best) traders?


----------

